# Last day out ...pic



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

A friend and I picked these this morning....think I'm going to call it quits on the morels for the year...


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

those are still some nice looking shrooms,think i may take a quick stroll in the morning.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks Leonard.We had to leave a couple dozen due to old age.Have more than enough morels to do me.Waiting on the "others" to start coming up now...


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

what county did u find those in just carious.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Roscommon Co.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's so tough to quit going in the woods looking for these tasty treats. I might look some today. We ate the last of our fresh 'shrooms last night.

How fast do the white morels grow?:lol: Maybe some more have come up??ne_eye:

Today's heat should toast any remaining morels.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> It's so tough to quit going in the woods looking for these tasty treats. I might look some today. We ate the last of our fresh 'shrooms last night.
> 
> How fast do the white morels grow?:lol: Maybe some more have come up??ne_eye:
> 
> Today's heat should toast any remaining morels.


 
yesterdays mid 80's and todays 90's isn't good for roons 
BUT it will make the blue gills come up


----------

